# Barbara Meier - filming for the German 'Lets Dance' TV Show at the Croisette in Cannes 07.05.2018 (134x) Update



## brian69 (8 Mai 2018)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2018)

*(96x)*


Barbara Meier poses at the Beach and Hotel Martinez in Cannes



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Bowes (11 Mai 2018)

*Dankeschön für die wundervolle Barbara.*


----------



## severinb (11 Mai 2018)

danke auch für die zugabe!


----------



## savvas (11 Mai 2018)

Herzlichen Dank für die hübsche Barbara.


----------



## rubyruby (27 Aug. 2018)

Kaum zu glauben das die tollen Haare echt sind
Danke


----------



## stoormy (12 Feb. 2019)

die kann ich voll nicht ab...


----------

